# New from MS



## Erock (Jan 10, 2011)

12-30-10 I started my journey.  I would like to say hello to everyone and look forward to sharing my experiences.  Thank you for providing this site...it has already been an inspiration to see so many like minded brothers.


----------



## Benton (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats! Please keep us updated as to your journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 10, 2011)

Erock,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## JTM (Jan 11, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 12, 2011)

Travel is good brother.  It keeps the blood flowing.

Welcome and keep up the pace.


----------



## Erock (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Casey (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Jamesb (Jan 14, 2011)

Howdy from Houston


----------



## NickGarner (Jan 14, 2011)

Howdy from El Paso, Texas and WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## peace out (Jan 14, 2011)

Howdy, Erock


----------

